# Blood patch/Allergy patch, placement



## texas (20 Jan 2008)

Could someone explain for newbie what is the correct place for a blood group/allergy patch on the battle dress in CADPAT TW? I mean this http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=pd&pid=551
Is it regulated? is there in manuals about that?

thanks!


----------



## ModlrMike (20 Jan 2008)

The answer to your question is....

NOWHERE!

When a wounded soldier arrives at the Role 3, his uniform is cut off. If he needs blood, O negative is hung, and his blood is drawn for type and cross match. At no point do the medical personnel look at his uniform to determine the blood type.

My advice is to not put these on (you probably won't be allowed anyhow), and if you want one, leave it at home.


----------



## MikeL (20 Jan 2008)

Like ModlrMike said there is no need to have these patches.


But myself and others in Battalion have our blood type written on helmet bands, Individual First Aid Kit, Boots(written on the collar of our desert boots),t-shirts, etc. Some guys have their blood type tattooed on their forearm or the inside of their upper arm aswell.


I marked my stuff since I saw some of the guys who've been in awhile had some of their kit marked. I believe I asked St Michael's Medical Team about it awhile ago and he said the same thing as ModlrMike about it not being needed.


----------



## texas (20 Jan 2008)

hmm...thanks for info..

but in this reason it is strange that CPgear sells this patches


----------



## MikeL (20 Jan 2008)

On our Arid Combats we got pockets with velcro, lot of guys throw on blood type patches onto them.  I got one of their blood type patches on my IFAK.


----------



## Sig_Des (20 Jan 2008)

texas said:
			
		

> hmm...thanks for info..
> 
> but in this reason it is strange that CPgear sells this patches



Because some people still put it on. But like was stated, it's not something that's really nescessary. Some guys have it as a comfort thing, I guess.


----------



## texas (20 Jan 2008)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> On our Arid Combats we got pockets with velcro, lot of guys throw on blood type patches onto them.  I got one of their blood type patches on my IFAK.


sorry, it is not  clear to me...Could someone show a foto with those patch on velcro for its right place? never see it before


----------



## MikeL (20 Jan 2008)

texas said:
			
		

> sorry, it is not  clear to me...Could someone show a foto with those patch on velcro for its right place? never see it before



I haven't gotten my ARID CADPAT shirts modified yet so I can't show a pic of that... but you just place the patch onto a piece of velcro that doesn't have a ISAF or IFF patch on it. 
Anyways here's the IFAK





In case anyone is wondering, I have a utlity pouch in the mail for my chest rig.


----------



## armyvern (20 Jan 2008)

texas said:
			
		

> sorry, it is not  clear to me...Could someone show a foto with those patch on velcro for its right place? never see it before



Geez,

There is *NO* authorized spot on the AR cadpats for these because they are *NOT* CF kit items. You could essentially then, throw them on whatever piece of velcro you darn well want -- IF your CoC allows you to wear them.

They mean diddly-squat in the grand scheme of your medical handling though.

CP Gear is a CIVILIAN company, so they can sell whatever they want. Just because they sell it, does not mean that it is a CF kit item.

People buy them, obviously, or they would NOT be selling them.

To each their own, but the CF medics have already told you that whether or not YOU are wearing one of these patches matters NONE in the manner to which you will be handled should you be injured.

You will STILL undergo blood typing etc in the Role III hospital. Wear them if you want, but it doesn't change a single thing in your processing except making YOU feel better.

PS: Ever hear the one about the guy who was O- and ended up with O+ tattooed onto his arm? Now, that shit will kill you. You will ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS be blood typed --- they don't give a shit what your patches say -- if they even bother to see them.


----------



## texas (20 Jan 2008)

Good info! Thanks to all


----------



## medicineman (20 Jan 2008)

To answer the second part of the question, if you have allergies, you are supposed to be wearing a medic alert necklace or at least have the tag on your ID discs as per the STANAG who's number escapes my mind at the moment.   You can apply for these through your UMS/MIR.

Cheers.

MM


----------



## NL_engineer (20 Jan 2008)

ModlrMike said:
			
		

> When a wounded soldier arrives at the Role 3, his uniform is cut off. If he needs blood, O negative is hung, and his blood is drawn for type and cross match. At no point do the medical personnel look at his uniform to determine the blood type.
> 
> My advice is to not put these on (you probably won't be allowed anyhow), and if you want one, leave it at home.



Does the same thing go for the blood type/group on your ID disks?


----------



## Donut (20 Jan 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Does the same thing go for the blood type/group on your ID disks?



Yep.  you will ALWAYS be typed and matched before getting a transfusion of anything but type O blood, military or civi facility, we all work out of the same book.


----------



## medaid (21 Jan 2008)

PMT still wearing that blood type patch I got ya?  >


----------



## armyvern (21 Jan 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> PMT still wearing that blood type patch I got ya?  >



Wearing one has nothing to do with the fact that he'll still be typed -- he knows that (and has said as much here in this thread) -- as do you.

Perhaps it makes him feel better too??  ;D

But, let's NOT lead the younger ones astray here shall we?? They are NOT a requirement and, in the grand scheme of things, mean absolutely ZERO except money out of your pocket.


----------



## medaid (21 Jan 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Wearing one has nothing to do with the fact that he'll still be typed -- he knows that (and has said as much here in this thread) -- as do you.
> 
> Perhaps it makes him feel better too??  ;D
> 
> But, let's NOT lead the younger ones astray here shall we?? They are NOT a requirement and, in the grand scheme of things, mean absolutely ZERO except money out of your pocket.



I know  ;D but they are cool looking though! 

But seriously enough like you've all said, it's a waste of $ as it'll likely disappear with your uniform.


----------



## Donut (21 Jan 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> PMT still wearing that blood type patch I got ya?  >



It's got the same novelty value as the Suck-O-Meter patch beside it, and the nick-name tag above it... And it was money out of MT's pocket, not mine   >

I say again, blood patches have no value on the uniform.  They may look cool, they may fill that otherwise empty velcro tab on the uniform, but they have ZERO value for clinical care.

Staff at the hospital must type and cross every recipient of blood products except type O.  Lab staff follow very strict protocols before releasing any blood product for transfusion, including CBS or other nations blood service documentation.  Adminstering blood has saved many lives in theater, but improper administration can very easily kill the recipient.


----------



## medaid (21 Jan 2008)

ParaMedTech said:
			
		

> it was money out of MT's pocket, not mine   >



Only cuz I care mate. Only cuz I care.  ;D


----------



## Old and Tired (22 Jan 2008)

What about those of us that can not tolerate having even O- neg.  I've been given that in a transfusion and it caused no end of problems.  As a kid I had a blood infection, as a result only my own blood type is acceptable.  It's makrked on my ID discs, but other more obvious methods might be nice.


----------



## armyvern (22 Jan 2008)

Well, for what it's worth Old and Tired -- I'd suggest to you then that your ID discs and/or an alert bracelet noting that medical condition would be the most obvious method to ensure the facts surrounding your medical condition are known -- because THOSE items are ALWAYS supposed to be on your person.

This is not so with the TV, chest rig ... what ever other kit you have.

You're in a FOB, having your sleep break, have removed your gear and hung it on your mini-me to keep your shit sorted out from everyone elses (because I don't know how many times out in the field during a stand to or on the range etc -- I'd hear a cry of -- "shit!!, whose got my webbing because this shit isn't mine!!") -- a mortar round comes in to your nice comfy sleep area -- your kit is strewn about, but you need to grab gear and GO because said mortar round is accompanied by a little fire-fight on the wire -- or outside of it even.

Are you wasting time looking for YOUR kit?? Or are you just grabbing kit and standing to? So, you've grabbed whoevers gear and your rifle and are out giving 'er back in the fire-fight. YOU are injured. The gear that you happened to have grabbed says "A+" ... but in reality -- you are an "O-" ... that could cost you your life. There is NO guarantee that the kit a soldier has on his possession (or in his vicintity) when injured is actually his. That's why whatever is marked on it -- don't mean shit. It is for reasons such as this that you will ALWAYS be typed.

Fact of the matter is -- IT happens. Soldiers are famous for mixing up their gear -- especially if the shit hits the fan in the sandbox after dark ... when you happen to not be wearing it due to sleeping etc. 

A Medic Alert Bracelet & your Dog Tags are the very best way to ensure that this doesn't happen to YOU. There's a reason that you are supposed to wear them at all times -- they may save your life. They ARE the OBVIOUS (and AUTHORIZED) items that medics are going to look for.

We probably see about 20 pers a week coming into clothing at this location to exchange items that don't fit the individual because "someone took mine by mistake and I got stuck with these ones that are too small etc" ... it's common.


----------



## Old and Tired (22 Jan 2008)

ArmyVern

All very good points.  I do in fact have a STANAG MED marker attached to by Dog tags.  Ordered it through the base hospital here in Halifax before my las tour.  They also suggested I make it know to any med pers attacched to the Sqn I was tasked too.


----------



## armyvern (22 Jan 2008)

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> ArmyVern
> 
> All very good points.  I do in fact have a STANAG MED marker attached to by Dog tags.  Ordered it through the base hospital here in Halifax before my las tour.  They also suggested I make it know to any med pers attacched to the Sqn I was tasked too.



Well, I'm no medic, but I'd still suggest then that you have been given excellent advice. That is what they are going to be looking for -- and _knock knock knock _, hopefully, you'll never have to actually see any of the good medics require to check that STANAG tag out. If they do have occasion to though -- you'll be in great hands.


----------



## Armymedic (22 Jan 2008)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> I marked my stuff since I saw some of the guys who've been in awhile had some of their kit marked. I believe I asked St Michael's Medical Team about it awhile ago and he said the same thing as ModlrMike about it not being needed.



You did, and I did.

If you bought tabs...glad you look nice. But they are pretty much just another patch. Marker works just as good. The only time blood type tabs are useful are if they also double as IR reflectors.


----------

